# Leave from Iraq



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

So, while I was home (Fargo) on leave from Iraq I got in one fishing trip. This would be my only one for the entire year, but urned out to be the craziest story possible.

On the first afternoon I got my first ever Musky - 42" and bit my new Double Cowgirl (purchased just for the trip) on the figure-eight. 









Needless to say, I was pretty excited and had to sit down for a bit. Some Cope was also required to calm my nerves. Then I got up and we decided to hit the other side of the reef. And this happened:









Hit about 15yds out, great fight, and only 4 casts (and about 10 minutes) after the first. This one was 42.5" and had a bit more girth. Couldn't believe the luck. My brother-in-law wanted to stop the fishing and go buy lottery tickets, but we persevered. Also got a nice 18.5 smallie, but that's for posting in a different topic.

I can't think of a better way to celebrate Leave, but now I'm more antsy than ever to get back for next year's fishing season!

Take care guys.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Congrats, I am glad you enjoyed your time back stateside! :beer:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Very cool indeed! Good luck to you.

:beer:


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Great fish
Love the smile on the little guy


----------

